# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  العقيدة الإسلامية تاريخ النشأة وعوامل التدوين

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*العقيدة الإسلامية تاريخ النشأة وعوامل التدوين

عثمان جمعة ضميرية
*
إذ  انتهى بنا البحث في تدوين العقيدة الإسلامية إلى القرن الرابع  الهجري،  وهو ما  أسماه بعضهم بـ (عصر النهضة في الإسلام)، فإننا نجد  مصطلحاً شاع  استعماله كثيراً،  ولا يزال، حتى أصبح عَلَماً على هذا الجانب  الذي نؤرِّخ  له، وهو (التوحيد)، وبجانبه  مصطلح آخر هو (الشريعة) مع  مصطلحات أخرى.
 نقف لها هذه المقالة المختصرة، لعل فيها بعض الغَناء عن كثير من التطويل والإسهاب.
 4- التوحيد:
 قال ابن فارس في (معجم المقاييس ) [1]:  (وحد - الواو والحاء والدال، أصل واحد يدل  على الانفراد، من ذلك:  الوحدة.
 وهو واحد قبيلته، إذ لم يكن فيهم مثله.
 قال الشاعر:
 يا واحد العرب الذي *** ما في الأنام له نظير 
 ولقيتُ القوم مَوْحَد مَوْحَد، ولقيتهُ وحدَه.
 ولا يضاف إلا في قولهم: نسيج وحده، وعيير وحده..
 والواحد: المنفرد.. ).
 وقال الراغب الأصفهاني في (المفردات ) [2]:  (الوحدة: الانفراد.
 والواحد - في الحقيقة - هو الشيء الذي لا جزء له  البتة.
 ثم يطلق على كل موجود، حتى إنه ما من عدد إلا ويصح أن يوصف به..
 فالواحد لفظ مشترك يطلق على ستة أوجه ) وذكر هذه الوجوه.
 وقال ابن منظور في (اللسان ) [3]:  (قال ابن سِيْده: والله الأوحد المتوحد وذو  الوحدانية.
 ومن صفاته: الواحد الأحد.
 والفرق بينهما - كما قال الأزهري وغيره -: أن (الأحد) بني لنفي ما يذكر معه من  العدد، و (الواحد) اسم بني لمفتتح العدد... 
 ولا يوصف شيء بالأحدية غير الله - تعالى -). 
 والتوحيد  في اللغة: الحكم بأن الشيء واحد، والعلم بأنه واحد، وهو  على وزن  التَّفعيل،  وهذا النوع من الفعل يأتي متعدياً، إلا أحرفاً جاءت  لازمة،  كقولهم: روَّض  الرَّوْضُ، إذا تمَّ حسنه ونضارته.. 
 وهذه الصيغة لها معنيان: أحدهما: تكثير الفعل وتكريره والمبالغة فيه، كقولهم:  كسَّرت الإناء، وغلَّقت الأبواب. 
 والوجه الثاني: وقوعه مرة واحدة كقولهم: غدَّيت فلاناً وعشَّيته. 
 ومعنى وحَّدته: جعلته منفرداً عما يشاركه أو يشبهه في ذاته وصفاته. 
 والتشديد فيه للمبالغة، أي: بالغت في وصفه بذلك.. 
 وقولهم: وحَّدت الله، أي علِمْتُه واحداً منزَّهاً عن المثل في الذات والصفات. 
 وقال بعض العلماء: التوحيد نفي التشبيه عن ذات الله وصفاته وألوهيته [4]. 
 وبعد هذا  التعريف اللغوي نشير إلى المعنى الاصطلاحي الشرعي، فإن  التوحيد هو أساس   دعوة الإسلام، وهو دين جميع الرسل والأنبياء، وهو إفراد  الله - تعالى  -بالربوبية  والطاعة أو العبادة، ويشمل ذلك أنواع التوحيد  الثلاثة: توحيد  الربوبية، وتوحيد  الألوهية، وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات. 
 وهي كلها متلازمة مترابطة. 
 وتطلق كلمة  (التوحيد) أيضاً: على العِلْم الذي يدرس الجانب  العقائدي من الدين،   وعندئذ عرفه العلماء بأنه: علم يبحث فيه عن وجود الله،  وما يجب أن يثبت له  من  صفاته، وما يجوز أن يوصف به وما يجب، وما ينفى  عنه، ويبحث عن الرسل  لإثبات رسالتهم  وما يجوز أن ينسب إليهم وما يمتنع. 
 وسمي بهذا الاسم تسمية له بأهم أجزائه، فهو من باب إطلاق الجزء وإرادة الكل. 
 ولما أصبح  التوحيد لقباً لهذا العلم، وجدنا عدداً من العلماء كتب  فيه تحت هذا   العنوان مثل: (كتاب التوحيد وإثبات صفات الرب - عز وجل -)  لابن خزيمة (306  هـ)، و  (التوحيد ومعرفة أسماء الله - عز وجل - وصفاته على   الاتفاق  والتفرُّد) لابن منده  (395 هـ)، و (الحجة في بيان المحجة وشرح  التوحيد  ومذهب أهل السنة) للحافظ قوَّام  السنة الأصبهاني (535 هـ)،  و(التمهيد  لقواعد التوحيد) لأبي المعين النسفي (508 هـ)  وهكذا وضعت كتب  بهذا  العنوان في عصور تالية، لن نستقصيها ونتحدث عنها، لأن ذلك يخرج  بنا  عما  أرد ناه من إيجاز [5].

 5- الشريعة: 
 قال ابن  فارس في (معجم المقاييس) [6]:  (شرع - الشين والراء  والعين أصل واحد، وهو   شىء يُفْتح في امتداد يكون فيه، من ذلك: الشريعة،  وهي مورد الشاربة  الماء. 
 واشتق من ذلك: الشرعة في الدين والشريعة). 
 وقال ابن منظور في (اللسان ) مادة شرع [7]:  (الشريعة والشرعة: ما سنَّ الله من  الدين وأمر به، كالصوم  والصلاة.. 
 مشتق من شاطئ البحر. 
 ومن قوله - تعالى -: (لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً ومِنْهَاجاً)  قيل في تفسيره: الشرعة: الدين، والمنهاج: الطريق.. ).  
 والشريعة -  كما قال الكَفَوي - اسم للأحكام الجزئية التي يتهذب  بها المكلَّف معاشاً   ومعاداً، سواء كانت منصوصة من الشارع أو راجعه إليه.
 ومما ذكره  العلماء من تعريف للشريعة نجد أنها تطق على معانٍ  متعددة:  أ- فالشريعة   هي: كل ما أنزله الله - تعالى -على أنبيائه، وهي  تنتظم الاعتقاد والأحكام  العملية  والأخلاق.
 فهي ما شرعه الله من الاعتقاد والعمل.
 وبهذا تلتقى مع مفهوم السنة الذي سلف بيانه فيما سبق [8]. 
 ب- وتطلق  كذلك على ما خص الله - تعالى -به كل نبي من الأحكام  لأمته، مما يختلف من   دعوة نبي لآخر، من المنهاج وتفصيل العبادات  والمعاملات، ومن هنا نقول: إن  الدين في  أصله واحد، والشرائع متعددة. 
 ج- وتطلق  أحياناً على ما شرعه الله - تعالى -لجميع الرسل من أصول  الاعتقاد والبِّر   والطاعة مما لا يختلف من دعوة نبي لآخر، كما قال -  تعالى -: (شَرَعَ  لَكُم مِّنَ  الدِّينِ مَا وصَّى بِهِ نُوحاً والَّذِي  أَوْحَيْنَا  إلَيْكَ ومَا وصَّيْنَا بِهِ  إبْرَاهِيمَ ومُوسَى وعِيسَى)  [الشورى 13].
 د- وتطلق الشريعة بخاصة على العقائد التي يعتقدها أهل السنة من الإيمان. 
 مثل اعتقادهم أن الإيمان قول وعمل، وأن الله موصوف بما وصف به نفسه ووصفه به رسوله،  وأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق..
 وأنهم لا يكفرِّون أهل القبلة بمجرَّد الذنوب..
 فسمَّوا أصول اعتقادهم: شريعة..
 والشريعة  في هذا كالسنة، التي تقدم الكلام عليها، فقد يراد بها  ما سنَّه وشرعه من   العقائد، وقد يراد بها ما سنَّه من العمل، وقد يراد بها  كلاهما [9]. 
 وممن كتب  في اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة باسم الشريعة: الإمام  الآجري (360 هـ)، وابن   بطة العكبري في كتابه (الإبانة عن شريعة الفرقة  الناجية ومجانبة الفرق  المذمومة)  وتوفي ابن بطة سنة (387 هـ). 
 وطبع  الكتاب  الأول أكثر من مرة، وحقَّق رسالة علمية بجامعة أم  القرى بمكة  المكرمة،  قدمها الشيخ عبد الله الدميجي، وحقق الثاني كذلك  الشيخ رضا  معطي، رسالة جامعية في  الجامعة نفسها ثم طبع القسم المحقق منها  في  مجلدين.

 6- العقيدة:
 قال ابن فارس في (معجم مقاييس اللغة) [10]:  (عقد - العين والقاف والدال، أصل واحد  يدل على شدٍّ وشدَّةِ وثوقٍ. 
 وإليه ترجع فروع الباب كلها. 
 من ذلك: عقد البناء، والجمع أعقاد وعقود.. 
 وعقدْتُ الحبل أعقده عقداً، وقد انعقد، وتلك هي العقدة. 
 وعاقدته مثل عاهدته. 
 وهو العقد، والجمع عقود. 
 والعقد: عقد اليمين، ومنه قوله - تعالى -: (ولَكِن يُؤَاخِذُكُم بِمَا عَقَّدتُّمُ  الأَيْمَانَ).
 وعقدة كل شيء: وجوبه وإبرامه.
 وعقد قلبه على كذا فلا ينزع عنه.
 واعتقد الشيء: صَلُب. 
 واعتقد الإخاءُ: ثَبَتَ..). 
 وقال الراغب في (المفردات ) [11]:  (العقد: الجمع بين أطراف الشيء.
 ويستعمل ذلك في الأجسام الصلبة كعقد الحبل وعقد البناء.
 ثم يستعار ذلك للمعاني نحو: عقد البيع والعهد وغيرهما، فيقال: عاقدته وعقدته  وتعاقدنا وعقدت يمينه..). 
 وفي (المصباح المنير): (اعتقدت كذا: عقدت عليه القلب والضمير، حتى قيل: العقيدة ما  يدين به الإنسان.
 وله عقيدة حسنة: سالمة من الشك).
 ومن هذه النصوص اللغوية نلاحظ أن مدار كلمة (عقد) على الوثوق والثبات والصلابة في  الشيء.
 ومن هنا جاء تعريف العقيدة والاعتقاد - كما في المعجم الوسيط - حيث قال: (العقيدة):  الحكم الذي لا يقبل الشك فيه لدى معتقده.
 ومن هذا  المعنى اللغوي أخذ تعريف العقيدة في الاصطلاح الشرعي،  فقال الشيخ حسن  البنا  - رحمه الله - في تعريف العقائد - بصيغة الجمع -:  (هي الأمور التي  يجب أن يصدِّق  بها قلبك، وتطمئن إليها نفسك، وتكون يقينا  عندك، لا يمازجه  ريب ولا يخالطه شك).
 فهي إذن اعتقاد جازم مطابق للواقع، لا يقبل شكاً ولا ظناً، فما لم يصل العلم بالشيء  إلى درجة اليقين الجازم لا يسمى عقيدة.
 وإذا كان  الاعتقاد غير مطابق للواقع والحق الثابت ولا يقوم على  دليل، فهو ليس عقيدة   صحيحة سليمة، وإنما هو عقيدة فاسدة، كاعتقاد النصارى  بالتثليث وبألوهية  عيسى - عليه  السلام -. 
 والناس في  هذا الاعتقاد يتفاوتون، وهم في العقيدة على مراتب، كما  أن آثار هذه   العقيدة تختلف من شخص لآخر حسب ما يقوم به بنفسه منها،  واستيقانه بها  وفهمه لها  وتفاعله معها.
 والدراسة  التحليلية للعقيدة تشير إلى أنها تعتمد على جوانب نفسية  وجدانية وإرادية   وعقلية في حياة الإنسان، وتتصل بها كلها اتصالاً وثيقاً،  بها تتكامل شخصية  الفرد،  وبها ينتفي التضارب والصراع بين قواه المتعددة.
 هذا، وقد  أصبحت كلمة (العقيدة) اسم عَلَمَ على العلم الذي يدرس  جوانب الإيمان   والتوحيد - التي سبقت الإشارة إليها - وأصبح كل من يكتب في  هذا الجانب  يُطلق على ما  كتبه اسم العقيدة، فيقال: عقيدة الطحاوي، وعقيدة  فلان من  العلماء..
 وأصبحت هذه الكلمة مضافة إلى الإسلام عنواناً على المادة الدراسية في المعاهد  والكليات وغيرهما، فيقال (مادة العقيدة الإسلامية). 
 وأقدم من  عرفته ممن استعمل هذه الكلمة عنواناً لما كتبه هو  الإمام الحافظ اللالكائي   (418 هـ) في كتابه (شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة  والجماعة). 
 و يقع الكتاب في ثمانية أجزاء طبعت بتحقيق الدكتور أحمد سعد حمدان. 
 وفي القرن نفسه كتب الإمام أبو عثمان الصابوني (449) رسالته باسم (عقيدة السلف   أصحاب الحديث ). 
 وكتب الجويني (478) كتابه (الإرشاد إلى قواطع الأدلة في أصول الاعتقاد ).
 وقد سبق كتاب (الحجة في ترك المحجة وشرح عقيدة التوحيد ) للحافظ قوَّام السنة  الأصفهاني.
 وهناك كتب كثيرة تحت هذا العنوان نكتفي بما ذكرناه منها.

 7- أصول الدين: 
 والأصل في اللغة: ما يبتنى عليه غيره من حيث أنه يبتنى عليه، حسياً كان أو عقلياً. 
 ويطلق عند الفقهاء والأصوليين على معان: أحدها: الدليل، فيقال: الأصل في المسألة  الكتاب والسنة. 
 ويطلق على القاعدة الكلية، كقاعدة لا ضرر ولا ضرار. 
 ويطلق بمعنى ثالث: وهو الراجح والأولى، كما يطلق على المستصحب. 
 والأصل في الدين هو التوحيد، والأصل في الاعتقاد هو الإيمان بالمبدأ أو المعاد. 
 وعلى هذا فأصول الدين هي: ما يقوم الدين عليه ويعتبر أصلاً له. 
 وهو يقوم على عقيدة التوحيد، ومن هنا سمي علم التوحيد بـ (أصول الدين) كما سماه   بعضهم علم (الفقه الأكبر) أو علم (الأصول). 
 وهي ألفاظ متقاربة.
 وعرَّ فه  بعضهم بأنه: علم يقتدر معه على إثبات الحقائق الدينية، بإيراد الحجج لها،  ودفع الشُبَهِ عنها [12]. 
 وهكذا أصبحت كلمة (أصول الدين) لقباً لعلم العقيدة، وقد استخدمه أبو حنيفة في كتابه  (الفقه الأكبر)، ولم يشتهر وقتها. 
 ثم وضع  الإمام الأشعري (329هـ) كتابه: (الإبانة عن أصول  الديانة)، ولابن بطة   العكبري (387 هـ):  (الإبانة عن أصول السنة  والديانة)، وللإمام أبي منصور  عبد  القادر البغدادي (429هـ) كتاب (أصول  الدين) ولأبي عثمان الصابوني  كتابه السابق في  العقيدة، يمكن أن نسلكه هنا،  حيث قال فيه: (سألني إخواني  أن أجمع لهم فصولاً في  أصول الدين.. ) ثم ذكر  هذه الأصول.
 ولإمام الحرمين الجويني كتاب (الشامل في أصول الدين).
 وغير ذلك من الكتب لغيرهم.

 ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
 (1) 6 / 90-91.
 (2) 514-515.
 (3) 3/450-451.
 (4) انظر: التعريفات للجرجاني ص (96)، الحجة في بيان المحجة للأصفهاني: 1/305-306.
 (5) انظر بالتفصيل: محاضرات في العقيدة، لكاتب هذا المقال ص (67- 70).
 (6) 3/262.
 (7) 8-176.
 (8) انظر العدد (54) من مجلة البيان، ص (18-20).
 (9) انظر: مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه: 19/306-307.
 (10) 4/86-87.
 (11) ص 341.
  (12) أبجد العلوم لصديق خان:3/67 وانظر فيما سبق: الكليات للكفوي 1/ 188، فتاوى شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيميه: 19/134
 للموضوع تتمة

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*العقيدة الإسلامية تاريخ النشأة وعوامل التدوين

عثمان جمعة ضميرية
*
ألمحنا  في العدد السابق إلى أن الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم - لم يكونوا  بحاجة  إلى  تدوين العلوم في العقيدة والشريعة وغيرهما، فقد كانوا يتلقون من   النبي الكريم  مباشرة، في كل ما يتصل ويتعلق بأمور الدين والدنيا، والقرآن   الكريم يتنزل على النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيصقل النفوس ويزكيها،   ويربي الأمة، ويعالج ما يطرأ من  مشكلات، ويجيب عن التساؤلات، ويحمل المؤمن   على الالتزام بالأوامر الإلهية، فيتم  التفاعل مع النصوص الشرعية: قرآناً   ناطقاً، وسنة عملية حادثة.

 - 1 - 
وكان الجيل  الأول على عقيدة نقية صافية، ببركة صحبة النبي، - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -،   وقرب العهد بزمانه، ولما فُطِروا عليه من سليقة تمكنّهم من  الفهم بعد  التلقي،  فالقرآن الكريم يتنزل بلغتهم التي يفهمونها وتجري على  ألسنتهم  كما جري الدم في  عروقهم، مما جعلهم جميعاً على عقيدة واحدة لا  يختلفون  فيها، رغم ما قد يقع بينهم من  خلاف في بعض الأحكام الشرعية  العملية  الأخرى.
وقد كان  الصحابة يسألون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن أمر العبادات  وما يتعلق   بها مما لله - تعالى - فيه أمر أو نهي، كما سألوه عن أحوال  القيامة والجنة  والنار  ولم يكن أحدهم يسأله عن معنى ما وصف الله به نفسه  في كتابه وبما  أوحى إليه من  الصفات الإلهية، كما أن أحداً منهم لم يفرِّق  في الصفات بين  كونها صفة ذات أو صفة  فعل، وإنما أثبتوا لله - تعالى - صفات  أزلية تليق  بجلال الله - تعالى - وعظمته،  فأطلقوا ما أطلقه الله - تعالى  -على نفسه  الكريمة مع نفي مماثلة المخلوقين، ولم  يتعرض أحد منهم إلى تأويل  شيء من  هذا.
ولم يكن أحد  منهم يستدل على وحدانية الله - تعالى -، وعلى إثبات نبوة  محمد - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - بغير كتاب الله - تعالى -، وما عرف أحد منهم  شيئاً من  الطرق  الكلامية ولا المناهج الفلسفية المتأخرة [1].
ففي الدليل  على معرفة الخالق ووحدانيته، يستدلون بقول الله - تعالى -:  (قُلْ مَن   يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ والأَرْضِ أَمَّن يَمْلِكُ  السَّمْعَ  والأَبْصَارَ  ومَن يُخْرِجُ الحَيَّ مِنَ المَيِّتِ ويُخْرِجُ  المَيِّتَ  مِنَ الحَيِّ ومَن  يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ)    [يونس:  31]… (مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِن ولَدٍ ومَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ  إلَهٍ إذاً   لَّذَهَبَ كُلُّ إلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ ولَعَلا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى  بَعْضٍ)    [المؤمنون: 91]...
وأمثال ذلك من الآيات.
ويستدلون  على صدق الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمثل قوله - تعالى  -(قُل لَّئِنِ   اجْتَمَعَتِ الإنسُ والْجِنُّ عَلَى أَن يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ  هَذَا  القُرْآنِ لا  يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ ولَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ   ظَهِيراً)   [الإسراء: 88].
وأما اليوم  الآخر والبعث فيستدلون عليه بمثل قوله - تعالى -: (وضَرَبَ  لَنَا  مَثَلاً  ونَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَن يُحْيِي العِظَامَ وهِيَ  رَمِيمٌ * قُلْ   يُحْيِيهَا الَذِي أَنشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وهُوَ  بِكُلِّ خَلْقٍ  عَلِيمٌ…)   [يس: 78-79].
لهذا كله لم  يكن الصحابة والتابعون بحاجة إلى تدوين علم العقيدة أو أصول  الدين،  وإلى  ترتيب مباحثه كتباً وأبواباً وفصولاً، كما نجد اليوم مثلاً.
ثم جدّت بعد ذلك أمور اقتضت تدوين مسائل العقيدة في علم مستقل، وتضافرت على هذا  جملة من العوامل الداخلية والخارجية.
وفي هذه  المقالة إشارات إلى ما نحسبه مؤثراً من العوامل الداخلية في  نشأة التدوين   وتطوره بالنسبة لعلم العقيدة، لنخصص بعد ذلك مقالة أخرى - إن  يسر الله -  تعالى -لنا  ذلك - للعوامل الخارجية.

 -2- 
التحق رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالرفيق الأعلى بعد أن ترك في  هذه الأمة ما   إن تمسكت به لن تضل بعده أبداً: كتاب الله وسنة رسوله.
وكان كتاب  الله - تعالى -محفوظاً بحفظ الله - تعالى -، جمعه الصحابة في  صدورهم   وكتبوه في الصحف، على ما كان متيسراً من وسائل الكتابة، ليكون ذلك  وسيلة  لتحقيق وعد  الله - تعالى -بحفظه، مع وسائل أخرى، فتوفر لهذا الكتاب   الكريم ما لم يتوفر لأي  كتاب آخر غيره سماوياً كان أو غير سماوي.
أما الحديث وسنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ فلم تدوّن رسمياً في عهد النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما دون القرآن الكريم.
وكان أول من  فكر بجمع السنة وتدوينها: عمر بن عبد العزيز - رحمه الله -  وقام الإمام   الحافظ ابن شهاب الزهري بتدوين ما سمعه من أحاديث الصحابة غير  مبوب على  أبواب  العلم، وربما كان مختلطاً بأقوال الصحابة والتابعين.
ثم شاع  التدوين في الجيل الذي يلي جيل الزهري، في النصف الأول من القرن  الهجري   الثاني، مع ضم الأبواب بعضها إلى بعض في كتاب واحد - على ما فعله  الإمام  مالك في (الموطأ)  والبخاري ومسلم في   » صحيحيهما   « وأصحاب   »  السنن    « في كتبهم [2].
وبعد أن كان  أهل الحديث يجمعون الأحاديث المختلفة في الصحف والكراريس،  أصبحوا  يرتبون  الأحاديث على الأبواب مثل: باب الإيمان، باب العلم، باب  الطهارة، باب   الطلاق..
باب التوحيد، باب السنة، وهكذا.
فكأن هذا  التبويب للأحاديث، كان النواة الأولى في استقلال كل باب - فيما  بعد -   بالبحث والنظر والعناية والتدقيق وبيان الأحكام، فعن أبواب الوحي  والإيمان  والسنة  والتوحيد..
نشأ علم العقيدة، واستقل عن العلوم الأخرى المستنبطة من الكتاب والسنة.
هذه واحدة.

 - 3 - 
أما  الثانية: فقد كان المسلمون عند وفاة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  على  منهاج  واحد في أصول الدين وفروعه، غير من أظهر وفاقاً أو أضمر  نفاقاً..
وكانوا على  كلمة واحدة في جميع أصول الدين، وإنما كانوا يختلفون في فروع  مسائل  كثيرة  عملية، وكان اختلافهم هذا لا يورث تضليلاً ولا يوجب تفسيقاً  [3]، لأنه في   أمور لا تمس العقيدة وإنما هي مسائل فرعية، ثم هي مما لم يرد  بها نص  صريح عن الله -  تعالى -أو عن رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أو  جاءت في  بعضها نصوص مختلفة في ظاهر  الأمر.
ثم اختلف  الناس في أشياء اتخذها قوم من بعدهم تكأة: إمَّا للطعن في بعض  الصحابة،   وإما جعلوها أساساً لنِحلتهم؛ أو استدلوا بها في مسألة من  مسائلهم التي  اتخذوها  شعاراً لهم، ثم تعمق الخلاف وأدى إلى نشوء جماعات  متفرقة.
يقول الإمام  أبو الحسن الأشعري - رحمه الله -:   » اختلف الناس بعد  نبيهم - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -في أشياء كثيرة،  ضلل بعضهم بعضاً، وبرىء  بعضهم من بعض، فصاروا  فرقاً متباينين وأحزاباً متشتتين إلا  أن الإسلام  يجمعهم ويشتمل عليهم.
وأول ما حدث من الاختلاف بين المسلمين بعد نبيهم - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: اختلافهم  في الإمامة..
وهذا اختلاف بين الناس إلى اليوم   « [4].
وبعد هذا  الاختلاف قامت كل فرقة تجادل عن رأيها وتؤيده بالأدلة، وتدفع  رأي الآخرين   وترد عليه؛ فوضعت في ذلك كتب ومؤلفات، فكان ذلك من عوامل نشأة  الكتابة  والتدوين في  هذا الجانب.

 -4-
ونضيف هنا  عاملاً ثالثاً: وهو: ما نجم وظهر من البدع والانحرافات عن  العقيدة   الصافية التي كان عليها جيل الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم - بعد  سنين من  خلافة علي -  رضي الله عنه -.
وقد تتبع  المقريزي - رحمه الله - نشأة هذه البدع ورصد سيرها منذ حدوث  القول   بالقدر، وتبرأ عبد الله بن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- من أصحاب هذه  البدعة،  وحدث أيضاً  في زمنهم: مذهب الخوارج وقد ناظرهم ابن عباس واقام  عليهم  الحجة.
وحدث في  زمنهم مذهب التشيع لعلي بن أبي طالب والغلو فيه، وقام في زمنه  عبد الله بن   سبأ وأحدث القول بوصية الرسول لعلي بالإمامة من بعده، وابتدع  القول  بالرجعة بعد  موته..
ومنه تشعبت أصناف الغلاة من الرافضة.
ثم حدث بعد عصر الصحابة مذهب جَهم بن صفوان في نفي الصفات وإثارة الشكوك والشبهات.
وفي أثناء ذلك حدث مذهب الاعتزال، وكانت بينهما مناظرات وفتن كثيرة متعددة أزماتها  [5]..
ولما ظهرت هذه البدع، وقف علماء السلف وأهل السنة دون عليها ويحذرون منها، ويوضحون  أصول العقيدة، ويدعون للتمسك بالكتاب والسنة.
فكان ذلك واحداً من الأسباب والعوامل التي ساعدت على تدوين العقيدة الإسلامية في  كتب خاصة.

 - 5 - 
وهناك عامل  رابع كان له أثر في تدوين العقيدة، وهو اختلاف طبيعة المنهج  الذي سلكه   المسلمون بعد عصر الصحابة في التفكير والفهم لمسائل الألوهية  والعقيدة  بعامة، نشأ  عنه الانشغال ببعض المشكلات التي لم تظهر مبكرة، أو  لم يكن  هناك ما يدعو للانشغال  بها أو التعمق في بحثها والتفكير فيها.
ونشأ عن هذا ظهور كثير من المشكلات والقضايا التي شغلت الفكر الإسلامي، وكان لها  أثرها في نشوء الفرق والكتابة حيالها.
كان موضوع التفكير في عهد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والصحابة - رضوان الله  عليهم - هو موضوع الألوهية وما يتفرع عنها.
فقد وصف الله - تعالى -نفسه في القرآن الكريم وعرفنا بدلائل قدرته.
كي نعبده ونسلم له؛ وصف نفسه باعتبار ذاته: بأنه الأول والآخر، والظاهر والباطن..
وغيرها من الصفات التي تدل على أن الله - تعالى -غني بنفسه محيط بكل شيء، أبدي واسع  القدرة..
وباعتبار  صلته بمخلوقاته: بأنه الخالق المبدئ المعيد، والبارئ المصور،  إلى غير ذلك   من الصفات التي تبين أنه - سبحانه - الخالق المدبر الحكيم  الذي لا قوة  ولا سلطان  غير سلطانه في الوجود.
وباعتبار علاقته بالإنسان، وصف نفسه بأنه الرحمن الرحيم، غافر الذنب وقابل التوب،  شديد العقاب.
وباعتبار علاقة الإنسان به وصف نفسه بأنه: المهيمن والهادي والوكيل..
وغيرها مما يدل على احتياج العبد لربه- تبارك وتعالى - وخضوعه له.
كان ذلك  الاعتقاد في وضوحه ونصاعته عنوان الجماعة المسلمة، به يبشرون  وعنه  يدافعون،  يتلقون ذلك بالتسليم دون تفتيش عن المتشابه أو تأويل لما  يظن  أنه بحاجة إلى تأويل.
ولكن الأمر  بعد ذلك بدأ يسير على نحو آخر، فحاول المسلمون فهم العقيدة  وشرحها على   نحو آخر وعلى منهج يختلف عن منهج الصحابة، وشغلوا بالبحث عن  حقيقة الإيمان  وكنهه،  وعن مسؤولية الإنسان وحدودها، وعن إرادة الله التي  هي فوق كل  شيء..
وعندئذ جدت مسائل، وتكونت في العقيدة مشاكل، وحاولوا أن يوجدوا لها حلاً، وكلما  تأخر بهم الزمن واشتد اختلاطهم بغيرهم..
كلما تعددت  المشاكل الأولى التي نشأت في جماعتهم، وضموا إليها جديداً من  المشاكل   والآراء، وازداد - من أجل ذلك - تشقق الأمة إلى شيع وأحزاب.
ظهرت مسألة الصفات، وهل هي عين الذات أو غيرها؟.
وظهرت مسألة القدر، وهل الإنسان مسيَّر أم مخيَّر، وهل هو مسؤول..
؟ وكذلك مسألة مرتكب الكبيرة: هل هو مؤمن أم كافر؟ ومسائل أخرى كالإمامة، وحقيقة  الكفر والإيمان وغيرها.
وعن البحث في هذه القضايا وأمثالها نشأت في الجماعة الإسلامية فرق وأحزاب: الخوارج،  والشيعة، والمرجئة، والمعتزلة [6]..
وذهبت كل فرقة تدافع عن رأيها ومعتقدها، وترد على المخالفين لها، وتزيف ما يعتمدون  عليه من دلائل..
فكان هذا من العوامل التي دفعت بأهل السنة إلى الرد على تلك الغرق، فنشأت الكتابة  في العقيدة لبيان الحق ورد الشبهات.
وإذا كانت  هذه العوامل والأسباب كلها عوامل داخلية نابعة من داخل  المجتمع المسلم،   فإن هناك عوامل أخرى خارجية تحتاج إلى إشارة لا يتسع هذا  المقال لها،  فنرجئها إلى  عدد قادم بإذن الله - تعالى -.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
(1) انظر الخطط المقريزية: 3/309 - 310، إعلام الموقعين: 1 / 49، مفتاح السعادة:  2/143، التفكير الفلسفي في الإسلام ص 119 -126.
(2) انظر:  السنة ومكانتها في التشريع، للشيخ مصطفى السباعي ص (103  -107)، دراسات في   الحديث، للدكتور الأعظمي: 1/71 وما بعدها، قواعد التحديث  للقاسمى ص (70-  72)، السنة  قبل التدوين، لأستاذنا الدكتور محمد عجاج  الخطيب ص 290 وما  بعدها.
(3) الفرق بين الفرق، للبغدادي ص (14).
(4) مقالات الإسلاميين، للأشعري ص (34).
(5) الخطط المقرزية: 3/310-313، ومقدمة أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة للالكائي: 1/17-37.
 (6) الجانب  الإلهي من التفكير الإسلامي، للدكتور محمد البهي ص (40 -  42)، وانظر   الخطط المقرزية:3/316 -317، مقدمة ابن خلدون: 2/0 83- 832

----------

